# Potty training ... multilevel house a challenge?



## IlliniJen (Jul 11, 2009)

Hi y'all. I'm getting a French Bulldog pup tomorrow and I've got my crate and xpen all set up (which the cats are currently sleeping in...enjoy while you can boys!) and I'm excited.

My question about potty training is about my 3-story townhouse. Obviously, the exit to the "poop garden" is on the first floor, but all living, hanging out, work (I home office), eating, etc. is done primarily on the second floor. I also plan on carrying the pup up and down the stairs for a couple months to avoid any spine issues. 

So, do other people have experience on what signs your dog starts to display when they're telling you they need to go out? Not the "sniff around and circle" signs that an untrained puppy does, but the indication they want to go out the door and do their business (sitting by the door, whining, etc.). I'm wondering if the dog will sit at the top of the stairs, or venture down by the front door and try to alert me.

Also, is it feasible to do bell training by having the bell by the door at first, then eventually moving it to the top of the stairs?


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

When Zoey needs to go potty, she will come sit in front of me or next to me and growl at me, and bark if I'm not paying attention to her. Maggie will come up to you silently and sit there wagging her tail and staring at you if she has to pee, but she will run between the front door and the patio door crying if she has to poop. It's different for all dogs... some won't do anything at all.


----------



## mintesa (Mar 30, 2008)

I have just been there.

Basically out to pee/poop after sleeping, playing, eating.

Mine whines when he has to poop. When he has to pee he has not said anything yet. But no accidents since I keep to the schedule. When he is just chewing for 1 hour, I watch him after that. And when he starts sniffing around like looking for a pee place, I take him outside.


----------



## emily445455 (Apr 8, 2008)

Penny would go to the door and whine. Belle didn't give us any signs what so ever, just "squat and go". 

My advice, move all your stuff on the main floor for awhile. Or, just take your pup out every hour. And buy lots of floor cleaners and paper towels.


----------



## Indy (Jul 6, 2009)

We just get stared at. She'll stand by the door and stare at us. If that doesn't work, she'll come sit by us and stare. If one of us doesn't notice, she'll try the other. If she REALLY has to go, she'll mouth her leash that hangs by the door.... a pretty clear signal, actually.

If she's to the point of sniffing or squatting, it's pretty much catching her in the act and she'll get a scold and straight out to the potty spot.

We keep a very close eye and take her out about every 2 hours (and crate her when we can't watch her). She's not 100% trained, but she rarely has an accident anymore.


----------



## SandyPuppy (Aug 8, 2009)

I would at least block access to the 3rd floor. We hang out on the 1st floor and I had to gate off the access to the stairs or she will sneak up there to pee/pooh. Since I have it gated and try to watch her pretty close, and take her out every 2-3 hours (started out at every half hour), she hardly has any accidents now at 4 months old. Also crating every night is very important.


----------



## IlliniJen (Jul 11, 2009)

Thanks for all the advice. When we first got home yesterday, there were many piddles and a poop in the first hour...I figured the new environment was very exciting for him. But he's using his pee pad if he has to go, which I'm considering removing because I think it encourages him to go in the house. I take him out every 1 1/2 hours and once in the middle of the night. I've never seen someone so happy to get praise after going to the bathroom, so now I'm convince I have the best puppy in the world.

I have his crate and xpen set up in the living room and I work from home, so when he's not in there, he's with my in my "office," aka the couch. He's only 8 weeks old, so I know I have to be patient, and it's a stubborn breed.

Okay, here is a pic of Po'Tater (aka Tater), the best dog in the world:


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

Super cute!


----------



## mintesa (Mar 30, 2008)

what a cuteee!


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

Omg, so frickin' cute!! I LOVE Frenchies, they are an absolute riot! Best of luck with the house breaking, it'll take time, but he'll get it.


----------



## IlliniJen (Jul 11, 2009)

CoverTune said:


> Omg, so frickin' cute!! I LOVE Frenchies, they are an absolute riot! Best of luck with the house breaking, it'll take time, but he'll get it.


Yeah, he's going to take some time with housetraining. He gets plenty of love when he pees outside, but he likes to sometimes piddle on the floor in the middle of his xpen. Ah well, the trials and tribulations of puppies.

He's perfect in every other way though. He was great at the vet this morning...a bit tired after having to lick everyone who was loving on him. He doesn't whine at all at night, he isn't scared of loud noises or the cats or other dogs (although I'm limiting any contact). He goes into his crate to sleep without any fuss. He's the best puppy in the world!


----------

